# Your favorite fortepiano recordings / performances



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

A couple of years ago I was able to play a fortepiano (wish I made note of the make) and I absolutely fell in love with the instrument. Since then I've been seeking out really exceptional performances that are made on fortepianos. A clear distinction, not looking for recordings simply for the sake of being on fortepiano, but performances that are truly great. Any recommendations are welcome, solo keyboard, chamber, concerto, etc. 

I'll start - Peter Serkin's recordings of Beethoven's last six sonatas. Op. 111 in particular, just amazing. 

Paul Badura-Skoda's complete Mozart piano sonata cycle (Astree/Naive). I was never the biggest fan of these works, but PBS has completely sold me! I can't stop listening to these, his playing is so addictive and he uses some great instruments, presumably from his personal collection.

Walter Riemer - JS Bach's Art of Fugue


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I have variably enjoyed some Beethoven sonatas on fortepiano but have none in my collection preferring a modern piano. I enjoyed a few of Ronald Brautigan's but the thrill wore off over time.

I find the fortepiano has longer-lasting joy for me when accompanied such as in this recording of Beehtoven's Triple Concerto









I like Stanley Hoogland's fortepiano on this Beethoven collection









I thought these players extraordinary in Beethoven:









I enjoyed these players in Beethoven's piano-cello sonatas









I have occasionally enjoyed pairing of the Beethoven and Mozart piano quartets using a fortepiano


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Brautigam's Beethoven sonata series is a great achievement, I think (for me they are up there with the best). His Mozart concertos (and the sonatas) are also good. A great many of Andreas Staier's records are excellent.


----------



## Opera For Life (Apr 13, 2020)

These have ups and downs but there are many great moments in here! And the new edition box is dirt cheap


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

staxomega said:


> Walter Riemer - JS Bach's Art of Fugue


I'll second Riemer's recording - it's a beauty.

Brilliant Classics has all the Haydn piano sonatas in one boxset performed by a few different keyboardists who all do a great job.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Richard Egarr/Harmonia Mundi



Nereffid said:


> Richard Egarr's album of keyboard music on Harmonia Mundi really opened my ears..
> View attachment 132753





Kieran said:


> I have that same disc, and agree, it's a real ear-opener. The great adagio in B-minor, and the rondo in a-minor are worth the price of the CD alone, but there are many obscure and beautiful works here, played on a fortepiano from 1805. Love everything about this one!





hammeredklavier said:


> They uploaded the recording on youtube a few days ago XD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

WTC 2 on a good forte-piano, as far as I know the only way to get it outside of Japan is iTunes.









These are chamber reductions of Mozart concertos, very well recorded and the performances have been a reliable source of pleasure for me for many years now.









These violin sonatas are one of the few recordings of Beethoven's music which I enjoy.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> A great many of Andreas Staier's records are excellent.


I particularly like his three CD's of Haydn solo piano music on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi.


----------

